# Two Ferrets in need of a new home :(



## Jimbo77 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all,

It breaks my heart to write this, but I must do what right for my furries.

I have 2 lovely female ferrets, both of whom we rescued. However, We also have 2 cats and 2 dogs; AND my wife has recently found out she is pregnant.

With so may animals, the ferrets really arent getting the attention they deserve and with a baby on the way I can only see it getting worse. 

Although my wife and I dont want them to go, we feel its only right that they can go somewhere where they'll be happier, have more interaction and play time and get the love they deserve.

We'll only rehome to people who've had ferrets before and will allow a home check (sorry, i've heard far too many horror stories). They'll come with an indoor 2 story cage and an out door run, plus the usual accessories. 

We dont want any money for the ferrets or equipment, just a good home.

I hope someone out there can help.


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

Hello,

Those are some sad news =( Are they spayed?


----------



## Jimbo77 (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, they are both spayed and have had full (and expensive) healthcare throughout their lives!


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hi Jimbo, I cant help out as Ive only just taken on my first two ferrets, but it might help to say what area you come from in case anyone else is able to offer them a home. Are they indoor or outdoor ferrets and what age are they?


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

If they're spayed I might be able to take them in, but it would help if you told me where are you from. It depends a lot on that aswell.


----------



## Jimbo77 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi all,

Thanks for the feedback.

I'm based in SE London, but am happy to 'deliver' them should needs be. As I said previously, my main concern is that they go to a good home.

The 2 girls are about 4 and 5 (we think). Both were rescues so we cant be 100%.

Fizzy is the oldest of the 2 and is a very good natured although small girl. She's had her top canine teeth removed, but is in good health and is the most affectionate of the 2.

Matrilda came from the RSPCA. We dont know a great deal about her background but she is the 'thief' of the 2 and has a love of trying to stuff plastic bottles behind the sofa! In recent months, as she's been handled less and less, she has started to become a bit nippy; but she's been getting better as i've made an effort to handle her more. She's had no health issues to date.

They are both litter trained and indoor / outdoor ferrets. We normally keep them outdoors during the day / night (as we have cats, who we dont trust!) but bring them in when we are home.

I dont have any video of Matilda, but you can see Fizzy here:

Ferret vs labrador - YouTube
Fizzle tug o war - YouTube

Thanks

Jim


----------



## RaquelSousa (Apr 3, 2012)

I assume you found a home for them?


----------

